# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Giá vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Philipines chỉ 69 USD

## vietmyair

*Giá vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Philipines chỉ 69 USD* *




Giá vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Philipines chỉ 69 USD

Vé máy bay đi Manila của Cebu Pacific. Chuyến bay thẳng Sài Gòn đến Manila của hãng Cebu Pacific tại Việt Mỹ luôn là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu cho quý khách.

Cebu Pacific là hãng hàng không số 1 tại Việt Nam khai thác các đường bay giá rẻ sang Philippines. Tại Việt Nam, Đại lý vé máy bay Việt Mỹ hân hạnh làm đại lý cấp 1 của hãng hàng không Cebu Pacific.
Việt Mỹ chuyên cung cấp vé máy bay đi Manila. Từ thành phố Hà Nội, Hồ Chí Minh có hãng hàng không Cebu Pacific của chúng tôi để đưa bạn tới Manila -Thủ đô xinh dẹp của Philippines. Nếu bạn đặt vé càng sớm thì giá càng giảm. Đại lý Cebu pacific luôn cung cấp cho khách hàng sự lựa chọn tối ưu nhất trên tuyến bay này.
Vé máy bay đi Manila của hãng Cebu Pacific



⇒ Áp dụng cho giá vé một chiều.

⇒ Hành trình từ Hồ Chí Minh điManila⇒khởi hành từ tháng 6 đến tháng 12
Hãy gọi cho đại lý vé máy bay Việt Mỹ để được tư vấn và hướng dẫn thêm!
Việt Mỹ: “Bán giá gốc giao miễn phí”! 



vé máy bay đi manila, ve may bay di manila, Chuyên ve may bay di manila cực rẻ, vé máy bay đi manila, ve may bay di manila, vé máy bay đi philippines, ve may bay di philippines, vé máy bay khuyến mãi đi manila,Vietnam Airlines khuyen mai di Philippine, ve may bay gia re di Philippine*

----------


## thientai206

oánh dấu đặt gạch theo dõi cái

----------

